# Since ios8 battery dying in cold



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

i have an iPhone 5 and ever since I upgraded to iOS 8 my battery will just die if I'm out in the cold. And then when I go inside it and then charge it, it will immediately go back to the amount of charge when it died. For example I will have 70% battery, and I'll be out hiking and all of a sudden it will just turn off. I know many people who have had the same problem. What is going on ? I try to google it but of course the results are "how to fix your battery problems in x amount of steps." I have already done all the "turn off background app refresh " and all of the other steps, even though it has nothing to do with it turning off randomly. It didn't happen in ios7 so what is the problem? Does Apple even care?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Take it to an Apple store and they can have a look at it.


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

So no one knows what is going on with these iPhones? I know of 3 other people that have the exact same problem.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok, so that is 4 in total you know of, what if it were isolated to those 4, the question is not widely known or there would be more info. Therefore Apple have a better chance of helping you than anyone.


----------

